# Burl



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jan 1, 2017)

This is the only chunk of burl I have so I can't do the requested views. I have seen it multiple times before but van you tell me what it is please.

Cut in southern maryland, I believe it's a poplar or maple I guess lol any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep, that's a burl alright.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2017)

How about some side views, and possibly some up as close and clear as you can of the grain....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2017)

It doesn't seem like pin burl from that cut face. The bark made me think cottonwood...


----------

